# mamba max and a novak 13.5 anyone doing this



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

I just hooked up a novak 13.5ss to my mamba max and no problems yet what is some problems I might have with this ?

read somewhere and cant find it about cogging and I'm not sure what that is ?

:woohoo: :woohoo: no problems so far?


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

will run backwards from a stop or just start cogging and not moving also from a stopped postion.

problems are from stopped position and aren't always there every time.

If your racing and start from a stopped position this is a huge problem but for bashing it would be fine.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

what kind of batteries were you using ?
lipo or nimh?


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

not a battery issue it is a sensor versus sensoless issue and CC says it won't run smoothly consistantantly with the Novak motors.

what give you the idea that a battery would make a difference?


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

not sure!
but on the bench and in the house it was better than my orion 13.5 so far I guess today at the track will be the tell tale of it 

got a gtb to use but really like the mamba max


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

brian0525 said:


> not a battery issue it is a sensor versus sensoless issue and CC says it won't run smoothly consistantantly with the Novak motors.
> 
> what give you the idea that a battery would make a difference?


Actually, with sensorless systems the battery CAN make a difference. When the sensorless system starts up from zero speed, it doesn't know where the rotor is, so it just fires the windings in a sequence. If the battery can't supply enough amps to get the car moving on the first pulse, then the second pulse might not achieve the desired result. The car might just twitch back and forth, or even move slightly backwards. I've seen this with the 18th scale systems. Mine has all kinds of trouble starting with the cheap 600mAh battery that came with the car, but with a 1320mAh LiPo usually takes right off. Once you get it moving, the ESC can sense the voltage in the winding that isn't turned on, but it just guesses which phase to fire at very low speeds.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

what kevin said. also with the higher wind-lower rpm motors there is MUCH less tendency to cog. so the 13.5 should actually runn good with the mamba max set-up.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

did not work that good switched to a gtb and problems and speed solved


----------



## Demon-TC3 (Nov 21, 2006)

where you running the Novak SS13.5 pro or a 13.5 with a sintered rotor? i hear that the sintered rotor does help a great deal...

Good luck,
Demon


----------

